# Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche



## Bebel (8. Apr. 2010)

Hallo

Das Problem "Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche" gibt es ja häufiger.

Ich möchte auch eigentlich keinen Abschäumer bauen. Habe einen Eigenbaufilter, eine Tonne mit Filterbürsten, Japanmatten, Schaumstoffmatten und eine Tonne mit Lavasteinen und eine UVC. Der Filter reicht bisher aus um gute Wasserwerte zu schaffen und den Teich klar zu halten. Nur im Frühjahr und Herbst entsteht dieser "blöde" Schaum.

Meine Frage ist, wie kann ich vorbeugen, so dass erst gar kein Schaum entsteht?

Und was ist der Grund, dass bei Sonnenschein und warmen Temperaturen fast kein Schaum zu sehen ist und bei schlechtem, kaltem Wetter vermehrt Schaum auftritt?

Hat das damit zu tun, das die Bakterien bei Wärme und Sonne besser arbeiten?

LG Bebel


----------



## luko1662 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi
Habe momentan das gleiche Problem
Neue Filter,neue Matten keine Bakkies!!
Muß eben erst wieder einlaufen
Detlef


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Bei mir im Frühjahr auch immer,
mal 2 Tage den Abschäumer angeschaltet und fertig.

Woher das kommt, kann vielleicht ein Chemiker beantworten  Hat bestimmt etwas mit Wassertemperatur und sonst was zu tun. Klar, im Futter ist Eiweiß, aber bei der menge Futter die am Tag im Teich landet, kann ich mir den Schaum nicht wirklich erklären.
Und im letzten Frühjahr waren noch keine Fische und somit auch kein Futter im Teich, aber dennoch Schaumbildung


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi,

was ich schon immer wissen wollte (und der eine oder andere User bestimmt auch)...

Warum muss der Schaum eigentlich weg. Ist das mehr als ein optisches Problem? Ich  mein, bei Hühnersuppe leuchtet mir das ein, aber beim Teich?


----------



## Bebel (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Christine


> Warum muss der Schaum eigentlich weg. Ist das mehr als ein optisches Problem? Ich mein, bei Hühnersuppe leuchtet mir das ein, aber beim Teich?



Genau das würde mich auch interessieren, ist der Schaum nur ein optisches Problem oder steckt mehr dahinter?

LG Bebel


----------



## klaus e (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

n'Abend,
bin zwar nur ein "abgebrochener" Chemiker und ist auch schon gefühlte 35 000 Jahre her, aber im Frühjahr schäumen auch naturbelassene Bäche. Das Zauberwort heißt Saponine - bitte mal Tante Go*** bemühen. Weshalb ich dennoch gerade an einem EWS bastle liegt daran, das ja auch Futter und die Fischis selbst Eiweiß in den Teich bringen,


----------



## Bebel (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Also kann mein __ Flutender Hahnenfuß Ursache für des Schaum sein und die Saponine eventuell eine natürliche Antibabypille für die Fische http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news341347?

Also her mit dem Schaum?

LG Bebel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Also ich bin da mal ganz Ehrlich, ich mache es nur wegen der Optik. 
Es müssen schon enorme Mengen an Eiweiß entstehen um den Teich aus dem biologischen Gleichgewicht zu bringen.


----------



## luko1662 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Guten Morgen
Kann man denn ungefähr sagen wielange
das (Phänomän) anhält ?
Bei mir ist es heute der vierte Tag
Detlef


----------



## luko1662 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Egal
Baue jetzt den EWS von Olli oder Hoffi nach.
Detlef


----------



## Bebel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo

Kann das vermehrte auftauchen von Eiweiß auch mit dem Frosch und Krötenlaich zusammenhängen?

Zur Zeit schlüpfen viele Quappen und die leeren Eihüllen mit dem "Fruchtwasser", oder wie das bei den Amphibien heißt, bleiben zurück.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Zeug auch sehr Eiweißhaltig ist.

LG Bebel


----------



## scholzi (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi Leute....
also das Saponine Zeugs ist doch aber sehr Stickstoffhaltig(Nährstoffe) und für Fische toxisch.
Also macht es doch trotzdem Sinn es raus zu holen und da es ja Schaum bildet, kann es über den EWS abgeschieden werden!


----------



## luko1662 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Auch Hi
Denke Robert hat recht. !!
Deshalb habe ich auch gerade meinen EWS zu Wasser gelassen.
Nur mit dem Schaum ?????OHA
Detlef


----------



## Bebel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo

Meine Frage war eigentlich, ob ich ohne einen Abschäumer zu bauen etwas gegen den Schaum tun kann.

Ich habe jetzt die leergeschlüpften Froscheier aus dem Teich genommen, ziemlich zähes, glibberiges Zeug. Die Kaulquappen haben sich entweder gut versteckt oder sind schon gefressen. Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das Zeug zum Schaum ordentlich beigetragen hat.

Noch sind nicht alle Quappen geschlüpft, es wird also noch einige Zeit dauern bis die restlichen Überreste entfernt werden können - wenn dann der Schaum weniger wird, weiß ich ja woran es gelegen hat.

Vielleicht hat trotzdem einer eine Idee wie sich das Zeug schneller abbaut und ob es wirklich daran liegt, dass sich soviel Schaum bildet.

LG Bebel


----------



## Susan (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Bebel,
hast Du einen Skimmer an einer Pumpe? Damit würde ich es versuchen. Als ich letztens meine Pflanztaschen mit Sand und Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, sah die Oberfläche danach auch schlimm aus....Pumpe an und es wurde alles abgesaugt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Dann hab einfach Geduld Bebel, wenn die Wassertemperaturen steigen erledigt sich das Problem von ganz alleine  Und wenn es dich nicht stört ist es ja auch nicht schlimm


----------



## luko1662 (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi Bebel
Auf deine Frage:
Bei mir nach 4Tagen keine Besserung.
Kein Frochlaich in Sicht
Keine Eiablage der Fische, soweit ich das Sehe!!
Und das Beste : Keine Ahnung woran es liegen soll.
Deshalb EWS
Detlef:::


----------



## Bebel (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi

@Susan
Leider kein Skimmer, und kein zweiter Anschluß an der Pumpe dafür.

@Uwe
Ok - ich werde morgen zwar noch den Filter säubern, es dann aber mit Geduld versuchen. 

LG Bebel


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen können die Bakterien im Filter noch nicht 100 % arbeiten. Zur Zeit hilft nur, die Wasserparameter durch Wasserwechsel konstant zu halten, mit zusätzlicher Bakterienimpfung den Filter in Schwung zu bringen.

Ich wünsche noch ein sonniges Wochenende.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## luko1662 (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo
Also ich meine,daß es wesendlich besser
geworden ist Nach dem 5 Tag.
Mache noch einen Wasserwechel, und gut:
Detlef


----------



## polyodon87 (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hau mal biss'l Pelletstaub auf den Schaum,der verändert die Oberflächenspannung und weg ist der Schaum MfG Ich


----------



## Kaje (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*



luko1662 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich meine,daß es wesendlich besser
> geworden ist Nach dem 5 Tag.
> Mache noch einen Wasserwechel, und gut:
> Detlef




Warum ein Wasserwechsel, der zudem noch unnötig Deine Teichbewohner stresst und Deine ökologie durcheinander bringt??! - Wegen dem bischen Schaum auf der Teichoberfläche?


----------



## luko1662 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hi Kaje ??
Markus seinen Bericht auf Seite 2 bitte lesen..
Detlef


----------



## Bebel (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo

Der Schaum wird in den letzten Tagen immer weniger und das Wasser immer klarer (ohne Wasserwechsel). Die im Wasser treibenden leeren Eihüllen werden von mir täglich abgeschöpft. 

Die Pflanzen beginnen in den letzten (sonnigen) Tagen auch stärker zu wachsen bzw. auszutreiben.

Bin leider immer noch nicht dazu gekommen den Filter sauber zu machen - neben dem Job gibt es im Garten es zur Zeit zu viel Arbeit. Ich denke, ich werde zwischen den Filterbürsten unten im Filter noch jede Menge Quappen finden. Wird Zeit, dass die da raus kommen.

Hoffe danach hat sich das "Schaumproblem" ganz erledigt.
Die Wasserwerte (PH, KH, Nitrit) sind im übrigen die ganze Zeit OK gewesen trotz Schaum.

LG Bebel


----------



## Sweetdaddy (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

keine sorge das geht von alleine weg oder man nimmt 1/3 des wassers raus und tut neues rein !!! Das ganze entsteht durch kalk oder alten laub und fischkot aber i.d.r geht es natürlich von alleine auch wieder weg ^^


----------



## Bebel (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Sweetdaddy

Das mit dem Wasserwechsel ist bei mir nicht gut möglich, da unser Brunnenwasser zu hohe Nitrat und Nitritwerte hat. 

Zuviel Kalk ist ganz sicher auch nicht im Wasser, halte seit langem den KH Wert mit Muschelkalk im ausreichenden Bereich (so um 4!!), um den PH Wert stabil zu halten. Ohne Muschelkalk rauschen beide Werte sofort runter.

LG Bebel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Nitrit im Brunnenwasser ?   Nee, oder ?


----------



## Bebel (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Doch! - und dazu noch niedriger PH und niedrige KH.

Bebel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo,
dann würde ich das Brunnenwasser aber nicht nehmen. Lass das Wasser doch mal ordentlich analysieren.


----------



## Bebel (18. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo Uwe

Das Wasser ist amtlich getestet, da es unsere einzige Wasserversorgung ist. Als Trinkwasser ist es nicht zu gebrauchen. Wir werden irgendwann einen neuen Brunnen bohren (tiefer). Ist uns jedoch, genauso wie eine Wasseraufbereitung, zur Zeit noch zu teuer. Unsere vorübergehende Lösung ist, Trinkwasser im Laden zu kaufen. Das ist jedoch leider keine Lösung für den Teich.

Da die Wasserwerte im Teich jedoch OK sind, sehe ich im Moment auch keine Veranlassung das Wasser zu wechseln. Das mit dem Schaum sieht zwar im Moment nicht wirklich hübsch aus aber im letzten Jahr hat das auch irgendwann aufgehört.

LG Bebel


----------



## klaus e (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche*

Hallo zusammen,
nach anfänglichen Justierungsproblemchen schäumts bei mir jetzt auch kräftigst...
Egal, ob zwingend nötig oder nicht, der Schmodder ist auf jeden Fall nun aus dem Kreislauf. Mache heute Abend mal ein Bild von der abgesetzten Brühe.


----------

